# Are PPI's designed to weaken LES to relieve pressure?



## braeseven (Jan 12, 2017)

I was prescribed a PPI (Proton Pump Inhibitor) called pantoprazole 2 years ago because ranitadine wasn't enough to relieve my stomach pain. Before starting the PPI I had never, other than mild heartburn, ever had the kind of heartburn that I now get. At one point I told my doctor I had been feeling better and would like to come off the PPI. Instead of tapering it, he just stopped my prescription, and for the next 2 weeks my heartburn was painfully unbearable so back on the PPI I went and I've been on it ever since. I rarely get stomach pain anymore, the pain is now in my chest. So it seems to me that the PPI's are designed to purposefully weaken the LES (Lower Esophageal Sphincter) in order to relieve the pressure on the stomach and reduce pain there. I wish I knew that before I went on it so I could have made a better decision.


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

To my knowledge, PPIs do not weaken the LES. They suppress the acid pumps in your stomach so that when you reflux, the stomach contents aren’t acidic and you don’t feel “heartburn.” However, when you take PPIs, your stomach starts making more acid pumps to try and compensate for the ones being suppressed by the medication. So if you just stop taking a PPI, you’ll get horrible rebound acid. You have to taper off, slowly. Sorry you’re going through that. You’re not alone.


----------

